# Kdenlive w/ sound over SSH



## scott22 (Oct 11, 2018)

Is it possible to run kdenlive over a remote x terminal with sound? I’m doing some video editing and my laptop isn’t that powerful. But I do have a dell r710 w/ 23gb ram and 2 quad cores. No sound card in that device though.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2018)

Remote X sessions don't have provisions for audio. As a matter of fact the whole X protocol doesn't have anything with regards to audio.


----------

